
Immune System, Unleashed by Cancer Therapies, Can Attack Organs - daschaefer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/03/health/immunotherapy-cancer.html?_r=0
======
dekhn
It's interesting that a single person dying in a gene therapy trial killed
gene therapy as a field, but we're happily giving 1/3 of immunotherapy cancer
treatment immune disorders. Kind of makes you wonder how that happened.

